# Basketball court



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a basketball court to hang and finish in a house. Have used 5/8 in the others I have done. Wondering if you guys would do anything different.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe high abuse board if there willing to go the few extra bucks but with a basketball court inside it doesn't seem like a few extra dollars would turn them off


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I suggested that to them. And you are right about the money. They don't really care what it cost. A little extra for the rock is pennies compared to everything else. 150k for kitchen cabinets. 50k for the counter top. 48k for kitchen appliances. The drywall is the least of all!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

We are doing a job at a lab and had to hang AquaTough 5/8 rock. That stuff is mean rock. No way are you making a hole. Its the toughest rock Ive ever seen.Very expensive. Maybe do the bottom 2 rows and the rest of 5/8. We have never done a Bball court.Abuse board would be a good solution too bit I would say the aquatough is stouter. 5/8 drywall alone I feel could be damaged


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe double 5/8 on the basket sides? Or at least a couple rows up. I would think that should hold up to the abuse. No use pissing off your hangers with heavier material. 
Sounds like a fun project. ..


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

We did one where they put 3/4 inch plywood behind the rock. Made for a solid wall!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Is that Hawkeye related Tim or do a lot of people build indoor courts in your area ?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

There are quite a few in the area that want them. I suppose because the neighbors have one. Competition among friends? Makes for a deep basement in that area!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I like the idea of a double layer. At least you can glue the 2nd layer and have minimal screws after.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Agree. Did one where they had the basketball court carpet. Foul lines and three point lines were right in the carpet. Kinda cool. They also put carpet up the wall eight feet. That was more for sound. Cut the echo down to nothing. But the wall behind the basket was like mush way too soon. The carpet was all that held the rock on. The kids ran into it after layups. For sure would have been better with two layers or the plywood behind.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

With that kind of money you'd think they would line the back walls with gym matts so no one gets hurt.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

They might do that after we all leave. Good idea to put the mat up.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> We did one where they put 3/4 inch plywood behind the rock. Made for a solid wall!


I would use 1/2 OSB and 1/2 drywall:thumbsup:
good thinking tim:thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree with you. 1/2 inch OSB and rock would make it plenty solid.


----------

